# Boxer needs urgent help (KY)



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Please forgive me if this posting is not allowed - feel free to PM me and delete it. If it isn't allowed, it was not intentional. I read the rules for the sub-forum and was a bit confused on this point. 

I have contacted the shelter this Boxer is located at, and a rescue in the area, but I am not sure how much I will be able to since I am out of state. I just wanted to see if anyone is availible to offer a foster home for this boy, and provide him with medical care or if anyone knows of a rescue that can pull him. 

Here is his information:

























Bruiser was brought in to the animal control facility as a stray. They are unsure of his age, and he is very skinny with two masses on his face that need to be checked by a vet. The place he is at is very high kill and Bruiser really needs some help. The staff say he is a very sweet, gentle boy. 

Here is the shelter's contact information:
Daviess County Animal Control 
Owensboro, KY 
270-685-8275 
[email protected]

If I hear back from the shelter or the rescue group, I will let you all know.

I just received an email back from the shelter director and got a bit more information. 

The animal control facility does allow out of state adoptions, so that is good. They are desperately seeking a rescue to take in Bruiser. They just discovered that he has some major teeth problems, and that is most likely the result of his lumps and the reason he is so skinny (he can only eat soft food). He has a vet appointment scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor baby, I am so far away, I don't think I can help very much. We have a local boxer rescue, I'll see if they take animals so far away, but I doubt it.


----------



## gracie_pie (Mar 20, 2009)

Is he good with other dogs? I live pretty far away, and I already have two dogs but it's a possibility... He looks beautiful. Hope I can help


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

gracie_pie said:


> Is he good with other dogs? I live pretty far away, and I already have two dogs but it's a possibility... He looks beautiful. Hope I can help


 I would assume he is, but I am not sure. 

I haven't been able to get into contact with the shelter at all and I haven't heard anything back from any Boxer rescues...I'm getting very discouraged.


----------

